# You really expect to be treated the same?



## Purseval (Mar 10, 2010)

We had some time to kill at Seaworld today so we went to an owner's update at Parc Soleil.  I noticed our advisor had the newest owners manual so I told her that we hadn't received one and asked if there were any spares around.  She said that we don't get one in the mail because we bought resale and they only send them to owners who buy through Hilton.  I told her that I thought Hilton treated all owners the same no matter where they bought their units and she said "You paid $2500 for your timeshare.  Do you really expect to be treated the same as someone who paid $18,000 for the same unit?"

She then tried to sell us on the concept of trading in our unit for what we paid for it plus some incentives to get 3400 points in LV for about $10,000 after everything was figured in.  This was an annual contract and she said it was far better than our 5000 EOY plus we would get the benefits that full owners enjoy.
Tempting as it was we somehow managed to resist :hysterical:


----------



## rhonda (Mar 10, 2010)

One nice thing about Hilton -- they post the updated Owner's Manual online.  You'll find it at: http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 10, 2010)

Purseval said:


> She said that we don't get [a Members Guide] in the mail because we bought resale and they only send them to owners who buy through Hilton...



They lie like dogs... either that, or HGVC has sent us Guides by mistake for the last 3 years.  Call HGVC and they'll make sure you're on the list. Dealing with HGVC's C/S Reps versus sales-creeps is like night+day, good+evil, etc.

You didn't ask, but allow me to pontificate:
The next time they invite you to an "update," it would the worth considering that, regardless of what triffles they offer, there are far more enjoyable ways to spend your time.


----------



## keithinnate (Mar 11, 2010)

*fair enough*

i'll most likely be shot down in flames , on this forum , for posting this.. but here goes anyways 

Even if what they told you was true , and they didn't post hard copies out to resale buyers, i think that's fair enough.. and actually, what the rep said sounds like a fair view.

I did buy my unit from HGVC direct.. because i brought in portugal , and there is no resale there yet.. plus i got a very good deal, so much so , that i would have paid the extra couple of grand for the direct price, just so i didn't have to go through the whole resale episode & 6 months of waiting . BUT i have no problem at all with people buying resale, AND had i brought resale for half the price i paid for the direct deal.. and i came across this issue with the brochure, i would have been more than happy to find out that was the only thing i was loosing out on!! and i would also have thought it was fair comment from HGVC. They could certainly be taking a lot more away & making it a lot harder for resale customers if they wanted.

Now i have my home resort, i may buy resale in the future just to top up some points.. and if i do so, then i would expect to loose out on a few bits here & there on the resale unit. If all that it turned out to be is a hard brochure.. in a world where hard brochures are being faded out in favour of online version anyway.. then i'll be laughing 

As i say, i will prob get shot down.. but i just think its a pretty petty thing to get het up over, when you just saved thousands. Hilton offer a great service to both direct & resale customers... long may it continue


----------



## Purseval (Mar 11, 2010)

keithinnate said:


> As i say, i will prob get shot down.. but i just think its a pretty petty thing to get het up over, when you just saved thousands. Hilton offer a great service to both direct & resale customers... long may it continue



We didn't get heated up over it  and we also knew the lady was full of baloney, to be polite  This exchange was posted as an example of the lengths the salespeople will go to in order to convince you that shelling out thousands more than you have to is somehow going to make your vacation experience better.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 11, 2010)

keithinnate said:


> i'll most likely be shot down in flames , on this forum , for posting this.. but here goes anyways
> 
> Even if what they told you was true , and they didn't post hard copies out to resale buyers, i think that's fair enough.. and actually, what the rep said sounds like a fair view.
> 
> ...



Actually, I like your comments and I am a big time resale buyer. If buying resale means that no hardcopies of the manual and no certificate to show that I supported TS salesperson's family (and everything else remains the same), then I am happy buyer!


----------



## JM48 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Purseval,

 I see you are at Sea World now did you get the building you requested?

JM


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 11, 2010)

Purseval:

The points are treated the same except when it involves Elite status.  I check out my manual online at the HGVC website and check out RCI online as well.  The sales people make their living selling direct from Hilton.  The only reason HGVC builds new resorts is to make money by selling direct.  However, this does not give the sales reps carte blanche to be rude to any prospective customer or to any owner.  The people who purchase resale pay the same MFs as the people who puchased direct.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 11, 2010)

This entire developer vs resale treatment notion is absurd anyways as for any re-sale to exist, someone had to purchase at full price to begin with.  

Additionally, all the pitches at these presentations tout that its a feature that you can sell your deed on the open market...which is another way of saying "resale".   And if that's not enough already, HGVC has ROFR on many if not most of the resales in the first place so they effectively give their blessings.

The member book is just that...a MEMBER book which is paid for by the club fee you are charged each and every year.   It's not like they discount or waive that fee if you purchased directly from them.   

Don't get sucked into the notion that because you paid less you are less worthy or not as entitled to the benefits of membership.   HGVC created this system and have already been paid.   Through ROFR they have the ability to continue getting inventory at discount rates so they can sell them at full freight again and again should they choose to.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Mar 11, 2010)

Purseval said:


> We had some time to kill at Seaworld today so we went to an owner's update at Parc Soleil.  I noticed our advisor had the newest owners manual so I told her that we hadn't received one and asked if there were any spares around.  She said that we don't get one in the mail because we bought resale and they only send them to owners who buy through Hilton.  I told her that I thought Hilton treated all owners the same no matter where they bought their units and she said "You paid $2500 for your timeshare.  Do you really expect to be treated the same as someone who paid $18,000 for the same unit?"



That's one expensive manual.:rofl:


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 11, 2010)

In what other industry can the same item be traded-in, repackaged and sold again many times, as if brand-new? I find it troubling that HGVC (and others) prey on their own member-base, poaching trade-ins, so they can sell the same units again at retail and unload a "new" TS. Its like a mother eating her own young.


----------



## Purseval (Mar 11, 2010)

JM48 said:


> Hi Purseval,
> 
> I see you are at Sea World now did you get the building you requested?
> 
> JM



Yes I did, we got Somerset rooms 1606/1607 which are top floor with a view of the lake.  They were also ready for us when we arrived a bit after 9am so we were quite pleased    Supposedly this building has just been refurbished but I guess in their book refurbishment means an upgraded tv.  The kitchen doesn't look like anything was done to it, you can see that the bathroom is older and one of the cabinets in the lockout unit is missing a hinge.  None of this mattered to us, overall we are very happy and the service in the resort is top notch.  Maintenance people are crawling all over the resort doing painting, landscaping, replacing furniture, etc.  The family we brought along with us thinks it is fabulous and would love to come back :whoopie:


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have only bought HGVC resale and they seem not to even know it and we get HGVC member guides every year and we get treated like everyone else.  I also hold elite levels in more travel programs then buying direct from HGVC could ever give me.  Paying full price for a timeshare makes no economic sense to me at all.  It's like burning money.  As a matter of fact I would like to be treated a little more intelligently then someone who bought directly from a HGVC salesperson.  Remember they are timeshare sales people.  To me, not exactly an honorable profession.  And to top it off HGVC buys resale...aka ROFR.


----------



## hockeybrain (Mar 12, 2010)

I bought resale and got the manual in the mail.   If you think about it, when you buy resale chances are you bought your resale from somebody who bought directly from the developer.    So, the developer and sales force already got their fees.    Prior to you buying your property resale Hilton had the ROFR.   They passed and were more than happy to have you pay the maintenance fees on the property you own.   They are wise to treat all timeshare owners the same.   Think about it - the property you own was paid for in full and continues to have its full maintenance fees paid each year.  I urge you to call up Hilton and ask for your manual - because you deserve one!


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 12, 2010)

Purseval said:


> ... She said that we don't get one in the mail because we bought resale and they only send them to owners who buy through Hilton.  I told her that I thought Hilton treated all owners the same no matter where they bought their units and she said "You paid $2500 for your timeshare.  Do you really expect to be treated the same as someone who paid $18,000 for the same unit?"



I bought resale and get the manual ...


----------



## chriskre (Mar 12, 2010)

Just closed in January and got the Manual in the mail in February.

The salesperson is telling a fib. :ignore:


----------



## miketv (Mar 13, 2010)

I bought resale in December and received my book in January.

I also checked into I-Drive for the first time yesterday around 4:00 and there was a huge line up.  A young lady asked me my name and took me to a separate owners check in.  A sat down showed my HGVC card and ID and was on my way in 3 minutes flat.

Wow was I impressed and I feel they couldn't have treated me any better.

I'm liken my HGVC


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> In what other industry can the same item be traded-in, repackaged and sold again many times, as if brand-new? I find it troubling that HGVC (and others) prey on their own member-base, poaching trade-ins, so they can sell the same units again at retail and unload a "new" TS. Its like a mother eating her own young.



I couldn't agree more. And it is so sad that buyers keep falling for the pitches to pay more, give up rights and get bogus "status" all the while they already own the basics they need.  This industry uses the human need for ego stroking at any cost at a whole new level.  And they are making themselves rich doing it (look at King David as one of too many examples). 

Hilton is as guilty as the rest.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2010)

I too bought resale and get a manual.  The consensus here is that you should get the book.  Maybe you have an address wrong with HGVC, but I doubt that as it sounds like they managed to bill you OK.  But worth checking with a phone call.  You can always call reservation line and tell them you never received a copy, they should resend one.

Maybe you just have a bad mail carrier.  He toss anything too heavy or big to carry.  Not suppose to happen that way, true, but I have heard and seen stories about it.


----------



## houtexjim (Mar 15, 2010)

It seems to me that you get a guide or anything else from Hilton not because of how much you paid for your timeshare or how you bought it, but because every year you pay your membership dues.  Anyone who is paying membership dues has all the rights of any other member.


----------



## brp (Mar 15, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> I couldn't agree more. And it is so sad that buyers keep falling for the pitches to pay more, give up rights and get bogus "status" all the while they already own the basics they need.  This industry uses the human need for ego stroking at any cost at a whole new level.  And they are making themselves rich doing it (look at King David as one of too many examples).
> 
> Hilton is as guilty as the rest.



The only way that it makes sense is if you can get a deal roughly equivalent to resale (when all the perks are counted in) through them, and it is possible. For example, gobs of HH points can be very useful to folks who also stay at hotels- they're the equivalent of money, subtracted from the purchase price. Getting them to include closing fees can save a couple thousand bucks. Things like lifetime HH status is really useful for those doing hotels as it confers room upgrades, lounge access, free breakfast. Those add up. Other things like the now-defunct Mutual Fund Account have value as well.

In general, I agree with you. But doing homework and coming up with a perks package that has actual value can make it make sense. Also, working them is required as they're not going to do it out of the goodness of their hearts 

Cheers.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, I demand to be treated well!
Yes, I expect to be treated the same, the person that was the original buyer paid full price, so they recieved their full price once!
They don't deserve to recieve it twice or three times!

So yes, your time share was paid for at full price, just, not by you!


----------



## Purseval (Mar 16, 2010)

I called HGVC this morning and they are sending me a manual.  Thy didn't ask if I bought resale.


----------



## Purseval (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmm, for some reason I can't edit my own post.  Anyway, I received my manual today, now I can finally start studying for the test


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 21, 2010)

Purseval said:


> Hmm, for some reason I can't edit my own post.


I'm not sure the exact time, but the BBS software doesn't allow you to edit your posts after approx 2-3 days.


----------



## brp (Mar 21, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> I'm not sure the exact time, but the BBS software doesn't allow you to edit your posts after approx 2-3 days.



This may be a configuration setting used here, but I've posted on other sites using vBulletin software that have no restrictions on post editing based on time since post.

Cheers.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Open to all owners. Anything less is wrong*



hvacrsteve said:


> Yes, I demand to be treated well!
> Yes, I expect to be treated the same, the person that was the original buyer paid full price, so they recieved their full price once!
> They don't deserve to recieve it twice or three times!
> 
> So yes, your time share was paid for at full price, just, not by you!



Exactly right. Once the unit/week/membership is purchased originally the full, retail price has been paid. Who /what/how it gets transferred to another owner has zero impact on the resort/developer going forward. An owner who purchases resale will pay the exact same annual fees. assessments as the original retail buyer thus is an equal and deserves every benefit that any other owner also gets. The one and only exception would be any specific benefit offered not as part of the original sale but as a non-guaranteed perk paid for by the sales group. They can, and most likely would,  withhold those items as they are tied to the extra amount paid, by choice, by the original buyer.  If the new buyer finds the base value, minus those extra cost, non-transferable perks paid for in the retail price, better at available market/resale price then again they have decided where the value lies. But that base ownership is equal in every way to the retail purchase and as such they should be treated exactly the same in regards to those guaranteed ownership rights.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 22, 2010)

This is my second stay since January using the open season and no one seems to know or care that I bought resale except the guide assigned to me that called me my first week of ownership.  Once I told him what I paid for my week he tried to get me to upgrade it to an every year from EOY but that was the only time I had to deal with feeling like a second class citizen so far with HGVC.  

Here at the resort where I am staying at this very moment, the staff is extremely courteous, follows you around to your car in the little golf cart, greeted me by name at the portico-chere when I arrived and everyone is bending over backward to be helpful here including the guy who runs around on his Segway looking like the mall cop.   

So far so go for this resale owner.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 22, 2010)

chriskre said:


> ... [N]o one seems to know or care that I bought resale except the guide assigned to me that called me my first week of ownership.  Once I told him what I paid for my week he tried to get me to upgrade it to an every year from EOY but that was the only time I had to deal with feeling like a second class citizen so far with HGVC.



I had a similar experience... These "guides" are sales-peeps who have virtually nothing to do with the regular staff. I get calles from them 2x a year, but thanks to call-waiting, I've been able to duck them. IMHO, they should be content to snare marks off the street and stop preying on their own members, especially the newbies.


----------

